# Forum Home Renovation Waterproofing  Confusion with bond breakers .. Help please !

## roombyroom

Hi there everyone, I'm new to this forum and I'm new to home renovation, I have started to renovate my bathroom, and have installed a tile over shower tray. I'm planing to waterproof the shower are, I understand the process but when it comes to joints and bond breakers,I'm a little bit confused or not understanding it correctly. I will be using Davco k10 membrane, but when it comes to the join in my plaster boards and the joints between my shower base, I believe that the need to be filled with natural cure silicon, then I can paint the water proof membrane, then Davco says I could also just cover the joints with gaffa tape then paint the membrane above the tape, 1st question is instead of gaffa tape can I just use Ardex STB tape over the joints as the bond breaker, 2nd question is if so, do I still have to fill the gap with natural cure silicon under the Ardex STB tape. I'm just not confident that the gaffa tape seems to be the best option. The Ardex STB tape seems very stick and I can't just paint the membrane over the top. Is it that simple or am I missing something.
Thanks in advance for advice and help

----------


## OBBob

The tape is a reinforcement of the corner joints, which are subject to slight movement with the structure. The bond breaker is a layer that stops the tape sticking at that joint to allow for the movement. Nothing sticks to normal silicone, so it's sometimes used as a bond breaker. I don't think that tape you listed includes a bond breaker ... just the reinforcement tape. Look at this product, which is both.   https://www.bunnings.com.au/waterpro...betta_p0960174

----------

